# Wet Makita Lithium Ion Battery



## denverboz (Jan 31, 2008)

So some moron where I was working managed to get water in a container holding my Makita 18v 3.0 Ah lithium Ion battery, and water got inside it. Water had dripped into it. Wasn't in there long, and I tipped it over and some water did drain out of it. 

Called Makita tech, guy told me he had heard of some people letting them dry out for months (months? really?) and they worked, but he also told me there's a danger of frying the charger. He told me best thing would be to just toss it.

So just wondering if this ever happened to anyone else here, getting water in the battery, and did you have any positive results just letting it dry out? Or did you just toss it? 

I've searched on internet, but just can't find any relevant information on this.

TIA for any input.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe seal it in a bag of rice for a while.... It's a natural desiccant.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Timeless beat me to it.

I've done it with cell phones before that were completely submerged and it worked.

Trick is to make sure it's dry.

A few months sounds ridiculous. I hope the donkey that spilled it got a good ass ripping...


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Disassemble the case.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I dropped my brand new dewalt impact in the lake last year. Let it sit in the sun for the day and it worked fine the next day. Still working a year later. Did the same with my old Bosch 18v impact, it's still going as well. 

The variable speed trigger even worked again on the Bosch after getting "washed".


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

My vote is also put it in with some white rice.

Worked great on a cell phone for me.

I'd probably leave it in for about a week.

Rice is cheap. If it works, great! If it doesn't, you're not out a bunch; until you go buy the replacement battery! :laughing:,


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Agree on the rice. Also, like was said- key is dry. I've soaked several electronics over the years and as long as you give it a day or two to dry, week tops, all depending on the amount of water it should be good to go. I can only imagine frying a charger if there is um- what's it called (brain fart), whatever the word is for water mineral deposit/build up left in the battery nd maybe something arcs or whatever when charged. Assuming it was regular clean water, doubtful, especially if you caught it pretty fast. On the upside- if something does get fried, it's a chance for a new set of batteries charger and drill >

I'd be more upset if it happened to a superior out of production drill or impact (like I have) that beats current models. Good luck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have dropped my impact in the lake about 3 years ago. Dived down and got it and shock the water out and carried on using it. Fresh waters not an issue but leave it out in the sun for a few hours and it will be fine if your worried about it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

x3 on the rice.

I burned up a Bosch and Dewalt charger by throwing the "still damp" battery on it, after working in the rain.

Won't do that again. :whistling

For what they're asking for chargers these days, do the rice thing.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

My lxt impact fell in a pool the other week, I let the battery dry out good, put it in rice etc. It still worked however, when I put it on the charger, it shows defective and won't charge. I had to buy a new one. I'd say stick it in rice and don't use it in a tool until it has been in the rice for a week. I think that's where I may have messed up, but I am also thinking that there is some kind of chip in there that knows it got wet. arhg.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've done the rice thing. Let it sit for a few days. Some dumb ass dropped mine in a pool


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

If it was me I would probly open it up first and get a look inside. Then if it was full of water id leave the top off, throw the bottom half with the guts still attached into one of those paint strainer bags and then cover in a bucket with rice for a little while. 


Then when done serve with a nice filet minon and vegetable of your choice.



Dave


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

disassemble, rinse with distilled water, dry. done.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I've done the rice thing. Let it sit for a few days. Some dumb ass dropped mine in a pool


You wouldn't have happened to be that dumb....oh, nevermind!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> You wouldn't have happened to be that dumb....oh, nevermind!


Nope :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Nope :laughing:


Oooookaaaaay then. SURE we believe you!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> Oooookaaaaay then. SURE we believe you!


Lol


----------



## stagebuilder (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a makita lithium ion 2.0 ah 18v battery. Was using it on my cordless stapler to secure some plastic sheeting during a rain storm. The battery indicator flashes two lights then alternates to the other two lights and this sequence goes back and forth for a bit.. Any idea what this means? I have my battery in a ziplock of rice, didn't put it on the charger.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

stagebuilder said:


> I have a makita lithium ion 2.0 ah 18v battery. Was using it on my cordless stapler to secure some plastic sheeting during a rain storm. The battery indicator flashes two lights then alternates to the other two lights and this sequence goes back and forth for a bit.. Any idea what this means? I have my battery in a ziplock of rice, didn't put it on the charger.


Maybe it's old like the post you're replying to. Or maybe it's wet since you were working in a rain storm duh.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------

